#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [書籍] 狼兄弟

## 祤河。劍攸

本書作者米雪兒．佩弗（Michelle Paver）創下英國兒童讀物出版史上處女作稿酬最高紀錄，《狼兄弟》（Wolf Brother）是一本能讓讀者聞到森林的氣息，感受森林的獨特生活，充滿故事性的冒險小說。

　　《狼兄弟》是遠古幽暗的紀年（Chronicles of Ancient Darkness）系列第一集，被英國報章媒體譽為「石器時代的哈利波特」。無拘無束而充滿驚奇的遠古時代，陰鬱茂盛的森林以及深邃遼闊的大冰河，一望無際的藍天，讀者彷彿親身體驗到無拘無束的生活、驚險刺激的冒險，讓想像力充分發揮到極限。 

　　故事發生在西元前4000年的森林裡，書中人物是一群勇敢的狩獵者。有一天，森林中出現了一隻魔熊，年方12歲的男孩托瑞克眼見父親慘死魔熊的厲掌之下，父親臨終前告訴托瑞克，他必須把魔熊引到「世界靈」聖山的山頂上，懇求世界靈的協助，才能消滅邪惡的意志。面對各族之間流傳的「傾聽者」預言，托瑞克唯一能信賴的夥伴只有旅途上認識的小狼，他的「狼兄弟」。 

　　《狼兄弟》是一個關於友誼、生存與背叛的故事。引領你回到數千年前的幽暗森林：一個充滿著自然魔法和根本恐怖的世界：這個世界棲息著古代的野狼、野牛、樹靈，以及深不可測的「隱匿人」。在這樣的一個世界，信任朋友的代價很可能就是隨時準備犧牲自己的生命……

目前好像只推出到第四集0.0~ 分別是:
狼兄弟-遠古幽暗的紀年系列之一
狼兄弟之心靈行者-遠古幽暗的紀年系列之二
狼兄弟之食魂者：遠古幽暗的紀年系列之三
狼兄弟之放逐者－遠古幽暗的紀年系列之四

看介紹感覺挺有趣的XD  所以介紹給各位狼大大看看0.0
不過其實我也還沒看完XD" (遭毆)

----------


## Ken2

恩哦哦哦哦哦哦哦！
終於有獸介紹這本小說了！！！

真得很好看的！！
故事除了說明遠古時代的北美洲的印第安人的生活外
也述說了當時的人類和動物們的之間的強烈關係

是值得一看的小說
在下已經看到第4集了
（雖然看的都是英文版
目前也是等著第五集“Oath Breaker“地推出

希望大家能對此小說有濃厚的興趣
在下推哦！（拖

----------


## 犬麟

喔喔!!這本書很好看
我之前在我們學校圖書館借過(一切都是偶然~
它的續篇我一直沒機會看(~~~哭
找時間我一定要把他看完!!

----------


## 月狼

看英文版的好強啊-ˇ-不然去把第五集找來看吧~OathBreaker英文版已經在去年九月出了喔~

不過不知道該怎麼翻譯?因為Oath有"誓言"跟"詛咒"兩個意思，要翻成"除咒者"咧還是"破誓者"~這就要看內容了0.0

說到這個，狼兄弟一開始吸引我的部份是它的封面...這種圖騰式的風格超讚的><

順帶一提~我最喜歡的是第三集的封面-ˇ-

附上第三集跟第五集的封面

----------


## Wolfang

是啊，封面真的很有意思
不過當時我是用預購的，書的封面是等到收到才為之驚艷

欸，也沒有「艷」啦，就線條的組合
真的好厲害>"<
那本綠皮書，狼還沒看過
有時間再找來看看

----------


## W.D.silent

看到有興趣的帖所以也浮上(被打

一到四都看完了
了解古人對於生靈的重視感不曉得位啥現在吃肉會感到很罪惡= ="
看第五集的封面似乎內容是會跟森林深處的氏族扯上關係(森馬族之類的
中版跟英版的封面不同的說
期待第五集的中譯版(謎:幹麻不看英版?    某W:太貴加上我懶嘛=3=)

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

哦哦0.0...看來各位狼大大都很猛...看的懂英文的= ="
話說 我剛開始也是被封面所吸引 所以才去買來看的XD (遭毆)
看到最後~搞到自己也好想要有一個狼兄弟= =""

----------


## Mist

既然看到了就順便推薦一下吧
裡面的部族雖然也是獵捕維生
不過卻有和大自然共生共存的信仰在
人類是大自然的受惠者,所以更該好好保護自然

話說回來
我也想要有行者的能力
能跟動物心靈溝通一定很棒^^

----------


## 飄飄

哦

我當初是我姐自己在逛博客來跟我講的 0..0
它的封面都很喜歡 XD~

話說 第五集等好久....

----------


## 和風小狼

其實我很久以前就想看了
某個因緣際會之下買了－ˇ－
真的好好看喔~
小狼好活潑~ 超可愛的XD
而且裡面的插圖都很棒
故事描寫也很不錯
剛好我自己有在寫狼小說就可以取其優來學習了
希望以後有機會可以貼上來
目前正打算一直買到最新的集數
不知道我們家給不給買說=3=.........

----------


## 翔氣

台灣的中文版我都收藏在書櫃了~

我覺得還是第一部比較好看......到後面也漸漸市場化......變成魔法奇幻世界了。

----------


## 隱狼

> 看英文版的好強啊-ˇ-不然去把第五集找來看吧~OathBreaker英文版已經在去年九月出了喔~
> 
> 不過不知道該怎麼翻譯?因為Oath有"誓言"跟"詛咒"兩個意思，要翻成"除咒者"咧還是"破誓者"~這就要看內容了0.0


第五集終於出來了
書名最後翻譯成「違誓者」
以下內容簡介轉載於 博客來書店 
──────────────────────────
      托瑞克繞著火走，泰亞茲跟在後面：慢慢地，他抽出鞭子，
一如山貓玩弄旅鼠那般，玩弄他的獵物，托瑞克累極了，他再也撐不下去。
        當托瑞克還是放逐者的時候，他是別人獵捕的對象，
九個月後，他成了獵人，也就在這時，他立誓要為最好的朋友復仇。
　　在罪惡感與悲痛的煎熬中，他尾隨兇手進入森林深處，就在那裡，
世界靈化身成頭長鹿角的高大男人，悄悄行走在隱祕的山谷之間，
然而森林的心腐壞了，因為森林氏族一個個受制於食魂者的謊言。
來到這裡，托瑞克勢必得面臨大火、戰爭，以及強大的邪惡。
　　《違誓者》是個關於承諾、復仇及其代價的故事，
它將帶領你進入遠古時代，深入托瑞克繼《狼兄弟》、
《心靈行者》、《食魂者》、《放逐者》之後再一次的冒險旅程。

----------


## Mist

> 提醒:文章缺乏針對作品的感想評論
> 請利用編輯功能充實內文
> By 網管J.C.


第五集終於出來了啊?
正好打算去逛書展
可以順便買回家

----------


## 洛思緹

在下找這本書時，不小心看到第六本的封面跟名稱0w0!(炸

目前看到第一章結束www

第六本在2010年6月推出，名字叫"獵魂者"(再炸

----------


## 飄飄

獵魂者好看 !!

今天才拿到書
馬上把它飆完了  >w<

不過又少了可以追的狼書了

----------


## Husky

這套也敗下去了OTZ.....
目前共6集....
也是看起來不錯就買下去了....
雖然也知道再這樣下去會破產阿=口="
不過就是忍不住想看阿>_<

----------


## 天涯峋狼

這一套書籍也是我最喜歡的喔!

現在已經出完六集了

我全部都有買>"<

真的非常不錯，建議大家可以看

這書的封面還做的很遠古呢!

我喜歡^^

----------


## 岡日森格

嗚嗚
學校圖書館只有到第四集
差兩集沒有啦!!

----------


## 望月．羽

> 這一套書籍也是我最喜歡的喔!
> 
> 現在已經出完六集了
> 
> 我全部都有買>"<
> 
> 真的非常不錯，建議大家可以看
> 
> 這書的封面還做的很遠古呢!
> ...


可以麻煩有台中市立圖書館借閱證的人
幫幫忙嗎
請幫我推薦狼兄弟第6集
圖書館目前沒有

----------


## 銀月狼之刃

我有看到這款書
但是我一直沒有預算去買它
既然各位的評論都不錯~!
我就去找來看看吧~!!

----------


## 灰狼布列寧

請問故事裡的狼目前還活著嗎?

如果死了，請問是怎麼死的?(沒死不用回答)

我在網路上看到看到第五集的一小小段內容，有說到主角要為他最好的朋友報仇

請問他指的''朋友''是指誰

我目前看到第三集，但是我一向喜歡先知道我最喜歡的人物(狼)在書的結尾怎麼了

我目前只想知道狼是生是死，還有托瑞克要為誰報仇?芮恩??

拜託!只透漏這兩點就好了

我在等金石堂調貨~~但我狼的耐性快撐不住了

----------


## 黑狼騰格爾

我也超愛看的,但是我搞不懂隱蔽人到底是甚麼蛙哥? 是自閉人嗎?

我也好想要有一隻狼兄弟,也羨慕作者為了寫書可以摸到狼! @口...@ (口水)

作者寫的美食也好想吃吃看!←超愛吃!

----------

